# How does SKAR audio compare?



## Dadee (Aug 24, 2013)

Just out of curiosity how does SKAR audio compare to other brands and models? Are they similiar in quality to say ARC or Zapco? or more along the lines of Kenwood and Alpine?


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Some of it is mid-grade, more SPL oriented. Nowhere near ARC or Zapco. Comparable to the low/mid tier of Sundown products.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

everyone just swears theyre a rip off of sundown.


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

for the price they are not that bad... FOR THE PRICE. Can you get better? certainly. If its in your budget then why not? Im sure some folk may bring up the customer service but im not sure on that


----------



## Dadee (Aug 24, 2013)

alright. Thanks. Just seeing some sales being pitched lately and was wondering what i could expect. Looking for something to match my ARC sub amp. thought it might be something to get me by. Might call ARC audio and see how much a repair would be on a 300.4


----------



## peenemunde (Aug 31, 2013)

Sonicelectronix has some very good deals on SKAR equipment right now. I thought about ordering my RCA's and Power wire kits tonight but decided to hold off a few days. I would also like to know how these compare with high-end companies


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Their RCA and power wire is probably just as good as anyone else's. Only so many core manufacturers actually make such things... and it's not rocket science. I doubt they've innovated something in a power or RCA cable that others don't have.


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

I KNOW A FEW PEOPLE THAT ARE RUNNING THEIR PRODUCTS AND THEY LIKE THEM SO FAR. AS FAR AS PLACEMENT IN THE CAR AUDIO WORLD I WOULD PUT THEM JUST UNDER SUNDOWN AUDIO. TO ME THEY ARE MORE FOR SPL THAN SQ. IMO


----------



## Dadee (Aug 24, 2013)

awesome thanks for the replies guys! How about RE Audio amps? Im just looking for something to get me buy for awhile. but dont wanna buy crap :/. Sonicelectronix is having sales on amps and am just curious if it would be with the time or not.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Dadee said:


> awesome thanks for the replies guys! How about RE Audio amps? Im just looking for something to get me buy for awhile. but dont wanna buy crap :/. Sonicelectronix is having sales on amps and am just curious if it would be with the time or not.


They dont do rated. My friend has one and doesnt like it

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dadee (Aug 24, 2013)

Alright. last amp question. How does the PPI Sedona and BlIce models compare? mid-highend? mid range? Im just seeing some tasty deals.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

why not just get that arc fixed? theres a few members on here who do amp repairs


----------



## Dadee (Aug 24, 2013)

Thats probably the best and cheapest solution lol. Might be picking up one of these PPI's regardless for future installs. seems they are at a good price right now.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Im not too busy at the moment,if you want to send her to me.
If you can get one of these Flat Rate board game boxes from the USPS and she's not all blown to smithereens you could have your system back and running for about $100.


----------



## Dadee (Aug 24, 2013)

I actually just got off the phone with Stephen from ZED Audio and was planning on sending it his way. unfortunately he is really backed up at the moment. So i might take you up on that offer. I think his price is roughly the same and he also has a great reputation. How much experience do you have with amp repairs?


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

those sonic "sales" look like they have really upped the retail price to make it look like the price is on sale more than what it is. if those re amps sell for $750 Ill attempt to eat my shoes.


----------



## Dadee (Aug 24, 2013)

The retail price is always jacked. Just look at JL audios. I was more concerned with the PPI amps though. Are the Sedonas any good?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ive been doing repairs for over 30 years.My records show about 4000 repairs in the last 15 years.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Ive been doing repairs for over 30 years.My records show about 4000 repairs in the last 15 years.


holy moly..


----------



## Dadee (Aug 24, 2013)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Ive been doing repairs for over 30 years.My records show about 4000 repairs in the last 15 years.


Soo your saying you done a couple..... How about you PM me your name and number(unless you want it displayed publicly on this thread) So i can explain what the amp is doing and then we can talk numbers.


----------

